# Mudman 9000



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Small things amuse yes they do. So to keep things separate the basic 9000 gets its own thread, love it actually.

In answer to a question what is "Flash" That flashes the whole display for various things including the alarm if needed, quite a show lol. Despite its use of that a 3yr battery. Turn it all off sounds and all most likely 5-7

Anyway, here we go










*Crap thats the Hal 9000, great movie !*


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Some pics and the back also. Front pics a bit washed out !


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks just the job James for anybody who,s interested in outdoor persuits.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i love mine










it gets used for every thing gym, swiming, gardening, holidays


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

M.I.R.B. G-9000MS-1


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I knew I could not be the only one


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers James


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Great pics.

Spankone - which original mudman is that, nice pair..


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

rutteger said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Spankone - which original mudman is that, nice pair..


which one my green one or the black mirb


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

spankone said:


> rutteger said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics.
> ...


I meant the dw-8400. Was looking on a small (mobile) screen earlier, on a proper display I'm guessing that's a real black?


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

yeh I think your right i nicked the pic from my-gshock


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

You mean you people actually admit to wearing g*dd*m *ugly* stuff like that ???? :huh: :yucky:

I thought it was 'mud resistant' so you could dig a hole in the garden and bury it ! :lol:


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> You mean you people actually admit to wearing g*dd*m *ugly* stuff like that ???? :huh: :yucky:
> 
> I thought it was 'mud resistant' so you could dig a hole in the garden and bury it ! :lol:


And to think you were being slated for understanding people having 'fake' watches.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hey sometimes ugly is just cool. I mean take the worlds ugliest dog, ppl love them, own them yet so damn ugly


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

smartidog said:


> And to think you were being slated for understanding people having 'fake' watches.


I was ?? :huh: :blush:

I thought it was 'fake' cars. :blink:

But do you think I care ? Not one jot.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

James said:


> hey sometimes ugly is just cool. I mean take the worlds ugliest dog, ppl love them, own them yet so damn ugly


Agreed.  Take the Lamborghini LM2 - that thing makes a Hummer look pretty !


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

spankone said:


> M.I.R.B. G-9000MS-1


I didn't realise you could grow G Shocks in your garden?!  Do you look after them like potatoes?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Now.......Mudmen !!!! sale is off tomorrow eve so grabbed the only red one I saw in my travels the past week



















crappier lume pic










......


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I know, I know I get fixated on something..............

nope, don't like em!

you know I have to play..........

I just don't know, perhaps its the cool removable parts. The flexible mud cover with integrated buttons covers. Maybe the long threading screws.



















Maybe its the rabbit on the back cover!










Or the way it looks as good out of its coverings with its shiny aluminum inserts........



















Just so uncool lol. Oh and I guess thats not a bunny either

............


----------

